# Who Was Patrick Gillespie?



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 22, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance, but does anyone know who Patrick Gillespie was?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 22, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but does anyone know who Patrick Gillespie was?


Younger brother of George Gillespie. Leading protestor during the protestor/resolutioner schism in the Scottish church.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2008)

Gillespie, Patrick, 1617-1675, Principal, University of Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## AV1611 (Feb 22, 2008)

His _The Ark of the Testament opened_ is a beauty!

Select Writings of Patrick Gillespie


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 22, 2008)

Actually, I Googled it just before you all answered and found out. Its interesting to hear that he was George Gillespie's younger brother; that is something I was not told on the search.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 22, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Pardon my ignorance, but does anyone know who Patrick Gillespie was?
> ...



Apparently he was a big supporter of Oliver Cromwell. 

I needed to know this for the sourcebook I am compiling, as I am doing a section on the Scottish Covenanters (only the ones living in the 17th century).


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 22, 2008)

See also David Lachman's article on PG in the _Dictionary of Scottish Church History and Theology._ That is a good volume to always have on hand. Baillie paints PG as a villian; but Baillie didn't cut any Protestors slack. According to Lachman, it is clear PG was far more willing to hear and encourage James Durham's and Robert Blair's measures for resolving the schism than Baillie ever was (who was simply baffled by Durham; didn't "get" him I suppose).


----------



## AV1611 (Feb 22, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Googled it



Tsk, next you will be saying you looked him up on Wikipedia


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Actually, I Googled it just before you all answered and found out. Its interesting to hear that he was George Gillespie's younger brother; that is something I was not told on the search.



When you search for someone on Google Books and, especially if you have the years they were born and died, you can often find their DNB entry. Patrick Gillespie's entry references George Gillespie.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 22, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> See also David Lachman's article on PG in the _Dictionary of Scottish Church History and Theology._ That is a good volume to always have on hand. Baillie paints PG as a villian; but Baillie didn't cut any Protestors slack. According to Lachman, it is clear PG was far more willing to hear and encourage James Durham's and Robert Blair's measures for resolving the schism than Baillie ever was (who was simply baffled by Durham; didn't "get" him I suppose).



That is a brilliant volume; sadly, however, I heard that it is unlikely ever to be published again as T&T Clark is supposed to have been sold to Romanists! Is this true?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 22, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Googled it
> ...



If you look anything up on Wikipedia at my University (and are stupid enough to quote it in an essay), you will face the fury of the lecturers - they hate Wikipedia.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 22, 2008)

Both Lachman and DNB mention Gillespie throwing himself on the mercy of the court after the restoration. Lachman notes he was 'of considerable height of spirit' and was deeply humiliated by this. Charles II said if he'd known PG was to have been spared his life he would have spared James Guthrie his head.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 22, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > See also David Lachman's article on PG in the _Dictionary of Scottish Church History and Theology._ That is a good volume to always have on hand. Baillie paints PG as a villian; but Baillie didn't cut any Protestors slack. According to Lachman, it is clear PG was far more willing to hear and encourage James Durham's and Robert Blair's measures for resolving the schism than Baillie ever was (who was simply baffled by Durham; didn't "get" him I suppose).
> ...


It was published by IVP here; I am not sure if one could get the rights via IVP; but I don't know why Romanists wouldn't make a buck off some Protestant approaching them about republishing. I can ask Lachman who was one of the General Editors what the scoop is on this. I would keep an eye out for used copies meantime if it is out of print.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > See also David Lachman's article on PG in the _Dictionary of Scottish Church History and Theology._ That is a good volume to always have on hand. Baillie paints PG as a villian; but Baillie didn't cut any Protestors slack. According to Lachman, it is clear PG was far more willing to hear and encourage James Durham's and Robert Blair's measures for resolving the schism than Baillie ever was (who was simply baffled by Durham; didn't "get" him I suppose).
> ...



As an aside, if I recall correctly, many Protestant publishers rejected Wilhelmus a'Brakel's _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ before finally a Roman Catholic publisher accepted it. It went on to become of the world's greatest Protestant systematic theology works.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 22, 2008)

I got some input from David Lachman about the Dictionary and he basically confirms that the folks who bought out T&TClark have little interest in a reprint. He would like it reprinted but it is complicated. He also said David F. Wright passed away this week, and that may have some ramifications. So; looks like the best thing is to snatch up any used copy you can find.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 23, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I got some input from David Lachman about the Dictionary and he basically confirms that the folks who bought out T&TClark have little interest in a reprint. He would like it reprinted but it is complicated. He also said David F. Wright passed away this week, and that may have some ramifications. So; looks like the best thing is to snatch up any used copy you can find.



Its sad to hear the David F. Wright has died. 

My copy of the Dictionary is an IVP one, but I suppose they would also need the permission of T&T Clark to re-issue it? Moreover, most new copies (that remain) are very expensive (around £50 - I got mine second-hand for £25,though in perfect condition).


----------

